# Eifel Mosel Cup 2007



## Distance (12. Mai 2007)

Der EMC rollt wieder


1. Lauf am Sonntag, 20.05.07 in Bekond/Trier
2. Lauf am Samstag, 26.05.07 in Mehren/Daun
3. Lauf am Pfingstmontag, 28.05.07 in Laufeld
4. Lauf am Sonntag, 10.06.07 in Mehring/Trier

Mehringer DoubleRace:
Morgens: Zeitfahren,
Spätnachmittags: Dorf-Race.
Wird als eine Veranstaltung gewertet!

5. Lauf, Sonntag, 01.07.07 in Dörbach/neue Strecke


Endlich ist es soweit! Mitte Mai geht die Cross-Country-Mountainbike-Serie für Hobbyfahrer, der Eifel-Mosel-Cup, wieder an den Start.

Auch für dieses Jahr haben sich die Organisatoren einige Neuerungen einfallen lassen, um die Attraktivität der Rennserie weiter zu steigern. 

Aber auch die Rennfahrer aus unserer Region stehen bereit die im letzten Jahr errungenen guten Plätze in der Gesamtwertung zu verteidigen oder sich zu verbessern.
So haben Arne Minninger (Daun) vom MTB-Club Zell sowie Christian Fieseler (Wittlich) ihre souveränen Gesamtcupsiege zu verteidigen.
Gute Chancen in der Gesamtwertung rechnen sich in diesem Jahr auch der trainingsstarke Felix Richard aus Zell in der Klasse U17 sowie Markus Bee (Wittlich) in der Klasse MSK2 Hobby aus.
In der Königsklasse MSK2 Lizenz versuchen Martin Lames (Wittlich) und Jörg Pauli (MTB-Club Zell) dem haushohen Favoriten und mehrfachen Titelverteidiger Michael Bonnekessel aus Grafschaft zu mindestens streckenweise Paroli bieten zu können.

So wird es in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal an jedem Veranstaltungsort eine sogenannte Expo Area geben. Dort werden Unternehmen, deren Produkte in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit dem Mountainbike-Sport stehen, ihre Produkte vorstellen. Hier können die Zuschauer/ Fahrer sich selbst ein Bild von der Technik des MTB-Sportes machen und die private Wunschliste um den einen oder anderen Artikel ergänzen. Wie sich diese Idee durchsetzen wird, wird auch vom Zuschaueraufkommen bei den Rennen abhängen.

In diesem Jahr gibt es auch einige Veränderungen in Bezug auf die Ausrichtungsorte. 
So öffnet der EMC am Sonntag, den 20.05.2007, in Bekond seine Tore für alle radsportbegeisterten Anhänger aus Nah und Fern. Der dortige Ausrichter, Kaspar Portz und seine Helfer,  wird wieder eine abwechslungsreiche und konditionsfressende Strecke herrichten. In diesem Jahr ist ihm und seinen Helfern allerdings mehr Glück in Sachen Wetter zu wünschen. Besucher aus dem letzten Jahr werden sich an die völlig aufgeweichte Strecke und den Anblick der Fahrer, die eher Bergarbeiter als Amateursportlern ähnelten, erinnern.
Weiter geht es mit einem Doppelschlag an Pfingsten. 
Zunächst am Pfingstsamstag, den 26.05. in Mehren, wo die Mitglieder des Verein Vulkanbiker Daun eine anspruchsvolle Strecke mit Steilkurven und kurvenreichen Singletrails im Wald nahe dem Sportplatz den anreisenden Sportlern servieren werden.
Den Teilnehmern des Cups bleibt nur eine kurze Erholungsphase und schon geht es am Pfingstsonntag, den 28.05. zum Mountainbike-Klassiker nach Laufeld, wo der Mountainbikesport schon seit vielen Jahren im Rahmen des Sportfestes regelrecht zelebriert wird. Hier werden die zahlreichen Rennteilnehmer wieder durch die Zuschauermassen die giftigen Anstiege hochgepeitscht. Dieses Flair sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.

Als nächste Veranstaltung steht ein Double-Race in Mehring am 10. Juni 2007 auf dem Programm. Diese Art der Veranstaltung ist auch im EMC eine Neuheit. An diesem Tag werden rund um Mehring zwei gesonderte Rennen durchgeführt.
Vormittags wird Udo Kohlhaas und seine Truppe vom ausführenden Verein MTB-Club Mehring ein Zeitfahren durchführen. Nach kurzer Regeneration findet dann am späten Nachmittag ein Cross-Country-Rennen auf einem Rundkurs statt, wobei der Kurs durch die Ortschaft verläuft und somit ein besonderes Erlebnis für die Fahrer und Zuschauer werden wird.. Der durchführende Club hat sich in den letzten Jahren den Ruf erworben stets einen abwechslungsreichen und technisch anspruchsvollen Streckenverlauf zu entwerfen.

Sein diesjähriges Rennserienfinale erlebt der EMC am 01. Juli auf einer Strecke, die bereits vor mehreren Jahren Austragungsort war und zwar in Dörbach bei Wittlich. Hier wird der Vorsitzende des Orga-Teams, Martin Lames, mit seinen Helfern in einem Waldgebiet eine niveauvolle Strecke mit rasanten Abfahrten und schweißtreibenden Anstiegen zur Verfügung stellen. Nach diesem Lauf werden die Besten der Rennserie geehrt.

Das Orga-Team des Eifel-Mosel-Cup möchte sich bereits im Vorfeld bei den beteiligten Kommunen und Forstbehörden für die tatkräftige Unterstützung bedanken und erhofft sich nun einen regen Zuspruch bei den Zuschauern, denen wie in den letzten Jahren wieder erstklassiger Sport bei familiärer Atmosphäre und familienfreundlichen Preisen geboten werden wird.

Alle Infos und Termine können unter der Internet-Adresse  http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de eingesehen werden. Über diese aufwendige Internetseite bekommt man über entsprechende Links einen kompletten Überblick über die Mountainbike-Szene in unserer Region.
Die Anmeldung für die Rennserie ist ab dem 15. Februar über die oben genannte Internetseite freigeschaltet.


----------



## redrace (29. Mai 2007)

HUHU

Bilder von Pfingstmontag in Laufeld unter http://www.meik64.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

